# siri4mac ?



## globus8 (10 Décembre 2012)

Bonjour, j'ai entendu parlé du développement du logiciel: siri4mac
Qui est une reprise de Siri présent sur Iphone adapté pour mac par des développeurs indépendant.

Pourriez-vous m'indiquer comment tester cette appli? Où là télécharger?

merci

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h39 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h22 ----------

Sinon, comment mettre "Parole" en français sur OSX SL


----------



## Christophe31 (11 Décembre 2012)

Siri ou son équivalent est disponible uniquement sous Mountain Lion. Pour ce qui est du Français à priori c pas possible sous SL va voir là une solution potentiel.


----------

